# Andrei Arlovski reflects on difficult loss to Brett Rogers



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

He's really mans up here. Says that Rogers kicked his a$$ and that he needs to start training more wrestling and jits. I agree 100 percent with that. 

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Andrei-Arlovski-reflects-on-difficult-loss-to-Brett-Rogers.html


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

All well and good but there is simply no way to train that glass jaw of his away. Arlovskis chin might be getting to be worse than Liddells imo... It sucks to see him go from #2 to not even ranked in the top 10 but damn man...

Sams Club whooped his ass that's for sure.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

He got knocked out after 20 seconds. I wouldnt come to the conclusion that I should train wrestling and jj.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Seriously I watched it again last night....I felt so bad for andrei...I mean you literally could see in his face he looked dejected..

I hope this whole Freddie Roach bulshit better boxing shit goes away and he goes back to being a pitbull..........

Good Luck Andrei i got mad respect cuz you tell it like it is and are humble in defeat.....you know he still thinks he can beat Rogers......:thumbsup:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, you can tell he trains to hit and not how to avoid damage. I think his comments about wrestling and jiu-jitsu are based around the idea that he is losing confidence in his striking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fieos said:


> Yeah, you can tell he trains to hit and not how to avoid damage. I think his comments about wrestling and jiu-jitsu are based around the idea that he is losing confidence in his striking.


 
I disagree...I think its the exact opposite.....I think he is realizing he needs to be more well rounded.....This focusing on boxing has made him neglect the other areas of MMA...
I think he will refocus himself on being more well rounded....he looked great against Fedor and got cocky with his boxing then we all know what happened from there......:thumbsup:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Fieos said:


> Yeah, you can tell he trains to hit and not how to avoid damage.


I think you are spot on. Nicely put. 

As for Arlovski's glass jaw, Arlovski is correct when he says " don't understand this question about my chin. When you open your face for four or five punches it doesn't matter your chin, you will get KO'd," but it was one punch from Fedor that put him out.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

AA needs to work on his boxing. He's flashy and athletic but leaves major holes with a chin held high.. Bad deal equals glass jaw.:thumbsdown:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> AA needs to work on his boxing. He's flashy and athletic but leaves major holes with a chin held high.. Bad deal equals glass jaw.:thumbsdown:


 
If you keep your hands down and let someone hit you 5 times the size of Brett Rogers.......you have a glass chin too......

What Andrei needs to work on is keeping his hands up to protect his face......thats the fundamental flaw he has....ow Freddie Roach and Moorer havent fixed that i dont know....

The point is the guy has to refocus his trainning more all around and not try to be a boxer....as he was quoted saying after the fight.......:thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good interview.

I'm not sure if Arlovski will work his way back up or not, it's really hard to say. I think if he worked a lot on his wrestling/bjj he could become a force, as he's fast and explosive, as well as strong. He can probably control someone pretty well on the ground if he trained there and improved.

He doesn't have a good chin, although it isn't "glass". Getting hit with the shot Fedor hit him with and getting hit 4-5 timese from Rogers and getting knocked out by both, is not so hard to understand.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

It's fair to say that most people struck 3-4 consecutive times by a bullrushing Grim is gonna go down like a sack of potatoes.

He still makes mistakes in his boxing, who the hell doesn't? He seems like he is in the MMA game after that interview as opposed to his recent rumors of a desire to box.

I for one am happy to read those words cause I still think AA is a tremendous fighter. He does have a background in ***** so it isn't like he is not familiar with the submission game. He just needs to reconnect with it. Take someone down for a change. That wouldn't look fucked up or anything. AA taking someone down.


----------



## DREAM: (Apr 19, 2009)

*The problem is not arlovskis chin..*

For all the people saying he has a glass jaw,in my opinion,are wrong.Anyone that gets hit 3 times on the chin will go down just like the fedor fight.That over hand fedor threw would have ko'd any heavy weight if it hit them on the chin as it did with arlovski.Something of arlovski's has gotten worse,i beleive,and that's his deflection.His deflection needs work and he needs more head movement.Take fedor for example,thats how he gets hit and not get ko'd.His subtle deflection is amazing and that's the one thing just about every mma fighter can learn from him


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i took his statement about needing to train more wrestling and jitz to mean that's where his strengths have been greatest in the past. He has good ***** subs and decent gnp. additionally, keep in mind he has been training BOXING because of his boxing debut. not mma boxing, boxing boxing, with big gloves which does change the nature of the fight. i think perhaps he means he just needs to be working more on being a well-rounded mma fighter and less on being a boxer.


----------

